# I Was A Sceptic



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm sure most people are aware of the "home consultant" type businesses like "Pampered Chef" and "Avon". My wife recently started one with a company that sells flameless candles. I am amazed at the income she is making and how little time she has to put into it. I knew that most peolple had candles in their house but didn't realize how popular they are. If anyone is interested in it feel free to contact my wife and ask her about it. No high pressure sales or to start into it. This is for real or I wouldn't ever think of putting it on this forum. www.scentsy.com/jenniferburt


----------

